
Reddit’s monthly active user base grew 30% to reach 430M in 2019 - shartshooter
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/reddits-monthly-active-user-base-grew-30-to-reach-430m-in-2019/
======
anon73044
I'm guessing ~75% of those were "influencers" and spambots ~20% disinformation
puppet accounts and the remaining ~5% might have been actual humans.

------
topicseed
Reddit is somewhere I never go on my own accord. I generally Google something,
land there, and then realize every single time how awesome it is.

I need to really take a few minutes to handpick some subreddits and visit
weekly!

~~~
proxybop
Reddit is like a general-purpose version of HN. Both cultures seem pretty egg-
heady to me

------
shartshooter
For a site like Reddit is there a better way to measure growth/success than
MAU?

\- growth rate of users receiving an upvote?

\- growth rate of users leaving 2+ comments?

\- something else?

MAU feels like a vanity metric to me but I've never worked in a space that
prioritizes the metric especially when it's difficult to know if the users are
real, bots, throwaways, etc.

